# ما هي انواع الانفيرتر؟



## سليمان س ر (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخواني الافاضل احب ان اعرف كم نوع من الانفيرتر تم صناعته من 12 فولت او 24 فولت dc الى 220 ac حيث كما رأيت يوجد انفيرتر مع محول و انفيرتر بدون محول يعتمد على دارة الكترونية و ups فهل من مزيد ؟ و كما قراة يوجد انفيرتر و يوجد كونفيرتر فما الفرق بينهم و ايهما افضل و لماذا ؟ ارجو الرد السريع جزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## alsaneyousef (9 فبراير 2008)

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/...ource=google&gclid=CIargaPmt5ECFQt3MAodXhSJNQ




http://electronics-diy.com/electron...ters&circuit=AC/DC Inverters AC/DC Converters


----------



## أ م حسكل (9 فبراير 2008)

باختصار شديد يمكن إيجاز الفرق:

الكونفيرتر: يقوم بالتحكم بالمحرك عن طريق تغيير الجهد ,وهذا يؤدي إلى تغيير السرعة ولكن في الوقت نفسه يتغير العزم بشكل أكبر لأن العزم يتناسب مع الجذر التربيعي للجهد المغذى 
أم بالنسبة لإنفيرتر: غالباً(وليس دائماً)يتألف من كونفيرتر ودارة إلكترونية اخرى تدعى انفيرتر ويصمم بحيث أن تغيير الجهدV يرافقه تغير في التردد Fبحيث يتحقق V/F=const .. وذلك للحفاظ على ثبات العزم.


----------



## سليمان س ر (15 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على الرد و الشكر الكبير للاخ الفاضل alsaneyousef على الموقع الممتاز و يا ريت لو امكن اي رابط للدارات التي تعمل عليها هذه الانفيرترات او انواع الايسيات الموجودة ضمن هذه الاجهزة لانها مهمة جدا جدا لو تكرمت؟.تقبلوا مني فائق الحب و الاحترام.


----------



## alsaneyousef (17 فبراير 2008)

your ic is CD 4047


----------



## omarrahal (1 مايو 2009)

يوجد نوعين من الانفرتر(رافع الجهد)
1-نقو م بتحويل التيار المستمر12 فولت الى تيار متناوب عن طريق دارة الكترونية (الهزاز)تقوم هذه الدارة بتشغيل ترانسستورات استطاعية تحول هذه الترانسستورات الاستطاعية التيار المستمر 12 فولتالى تيار متناوب باستطاعة كبيرة من ثم عن طريق محول كبير مناسب نقوم برفع الفولت من12متناوب الى 220 فولت متناوب يتردد 50 هرتز يحدد عن طريق الدارة الالكترونية
ام النوع الثاني نقوم بتحويل ا لتيار من مستمر الى متناوب بترددعالي نحتاج الى محول صغير لرفعه الى 220 فولت ثم نقوم بتنزيل التردد الى 50 هرتز
النوع الثاني افضل لكن اذا عطل القي به في البحر اما النوع الاول يمكن اصلاحه لانك تستطيع ان تصنعه بنفسك مع قليل من المهارة


----------



## راشدينهو (22 يونيو 2009)

عفوا ياسادة ارجو ان تفيدونى في الانفيرتر بكيفية عمله مع انواعه


----------



## mazen-ha (28 يناير 2010)

هليوجد دارة عمالي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يناير 2010)

فى المشاركة رقم 2 الرابط الثانى دائرة 500 وات
وهنا دائرة أخرى
http://www.discovercircuits.com/C/co-dctoac.htm


----------



## هناءالشريف (29 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة في اتجاه التيارت والفلتية كيف اعرف الاشارة موجبة او سالبة ؟
وشكرا على معلوماتكم


----------



## hgtd (3 فبراير 2010)

* وظيفة الفلتر فى الانفرتر المغذى لمحرك حثى

Output Line Filters For PWM inverter Fed Induction Motor


مقدمة:

من المعروف ان الانفرتر PWM يمكنه انتاج تيار مقارب جدا للشكل الجيبى (sinusoidal) ولكن الجهد الخارج من الانفرتر ليس بالشكل الجيبى حيث انه به switching او معدل تقطيع عالى مما قد يسبب انهيار عزل المحرك مباشرة بسبب الجهد العالى الذى قد ينتج بسبب swithing او يسبب انهيار العزل ايضا بعد فترة من التشغيل بسبب ظاهرة الكلال (fatigue electric insulation failure). 

اذا من الواضح ان تردد switching يؤثر مباشرة على عزل المحرك والكابل المغذى ايضا. عمليا switching بتردد يصل الى 12 KHz يؤدى الى معدل عالى جدا فى تغير الجهد مع الزمن dv/dt والذى يسبب بدورة فى اجهاد شديد للعزل. 

والشكل رقم 1 على سبيل المثال يوضح شكل موجة الجهد الخارجة من انفرتر يعمل ب بمعدل تقطيع 6 KHz وعلى تردد 50 Hz. والمسافة بين الانفرتر والمحرك 750 ft والجهد 400 فولت. وقد لوحظ ان هناك موجات للجهد تصل الى 1460 فولت!!

فى هذا المثال تمثل الكابلات الموصلة من الانفرتر الى المحرك وكانها خطوط نقل transmission line فلذلك الجهد العالى على اطراف المحرك بسبب ظاهرة معروفة وهى الموجات المرتدة reflected waves. 
وقد لوحظ ايضا ان المحرك يتعرض الى تغيرات فى الجهد عالية dv/dt اى نبضات الجهد تتغير بقيمة عالية جدا فى زمن صغير جدا. وعدد هذه النبضات فى زمن معين يحدده switching frequency او معدل التقطيع كما ذكر سالفا المستخدم فى الانفرتر. وهذا قد يؤدى بدوره الى انهيار عزل المحرك.

[Only Registered Users Can See Links] 
شكل رقم 1 موجة الجهد الخارجة من الانفرتر

وهذا ما دفع مصممى المحركات الى مراعاة ذلك عند تصميم المحرك نفسه فمثلا محرك NEMA category B صمم ليتحمل جهد لحظى حتى 1000 فولت بزمن ارتفاع risi time ليس اقل من 2 ميكروثانية او (dv/dt) اقل من 500 فولت لكل واحد ميكروثانية. وهنا ظهرت الحاجة الملحة لاستخدام الفلاتر للتقليل من قيمة dv/dt التى يتعرض لها المحرك.

عنما يغذى المحرك بكابلات طويلة فانها تعمل كخطوط نقل transmission line والدائرة المكافئة له هى كما موضح بشكل رقم 2 . وتعتمد قيمة capacitance C inductance L, على طول الكابل 

[Only Registered Users Can See Links] 
شكل رقم 2 الدائرة المكافئة لخط النقل

وباسترجاع خصائص خطوط النقل عندما تكون معاوقة خط النقل اقل من معاوقة الحمل فيحدث ظاهرة الارتداد reflection للجهد والتيار وذلك فى حالات ال switching ويكون الجهد على اطراف الحمل اكبر. والجدول التالى يوضح علاقة معامل زيادة الجهد المرتد p مع قدرة المحرك:


[Only Registered Users Can See Links] 
شكل 3

ويمكن حساب معامل الارتداد من العلاقات التالية



[Only Registered Users Can See Links] 
شكل 4 حساب معامل الارتداد reflected wave


وللمحركات الاقل من 25 HP يكون قيمته 1.0 اما اذا استخدمنا كابلات طويلة فقد يصل المعامل الى 0.5 اى يتضاعف الجهد.. وهناك حسابات لاطوال الكابلات المناسبة لكل حالة من حالات switching frequency وطول الكابل الحرج اى اقصى طول للكابل يمكن استخدامه.

وهنا تظهر الحاجة لمعاجة هذه الظاهرة المتمثلة فى ارتفاع معدل تغير الجهد بالنسبة للزمن الناتج من PWM و طول الكابل المناسب لتغذية المحرك. وقد اثمرت الابحاث الى تركيب ما يعرف ب المرشحات او الفلتر filters وتعددت انواعها. ويمكن سرد بعض منها كما يلى


انواع الفلاتر
ا(1) المعاوقة التعويضية:

مبدئيا من المعروف انه فى الكابلات اذا تساوت معاوقى الكابل مع معاوقة الحمل فلا توجد هناك اى موجات منعكسة. ولكن كيف يمكن تحقيق ذلك؟ .. النظرية هى وضع معاوقة بالتوازى مع المحرك لتحقيق التوازن بين معاوقة الخط ومعاوقة المحرك. ولكن عمليا هناك صعوبة فى وضع هذه المعاوقة على اطراف المحرك ولذلك الاختيار الثانى فى وضع هذه المعاوقة بعد خرج الانفرتر مباشرة هو الاوقع.

(2) المرشح الجيبى 
الطريقة الثانية وهى ما يسمى low pass sine wave filter وتتكون من مفاعلة حثية reactor ومفاعلة سعوية capacitor imp. على اطراف الانفرتر. كما هو موضح من شكل 5

وبتركيب هذا الفلتر يمكن الحصول على جهد بعد الفلتر كما هو موضح بالشكل ويقارب جدا الشكل الجيبى.


[Only Registered Users Can See Links] 
شكل رقم 5

(3) المرشح ذو الممانعة الحثية Reactor:

الطريقة الثالثة هى استخدام reactor فقط بالتوالى مع اطراف الانفرتر ويوضح الشكل رقم 6 طريقة التوصيل والجهد بعد الفلتر. ويلاحظ ان موجة الجهد بدات تتاثر بتاثير PWM . ويكون زمن ارتفاع الجهد اكبر من 4 ميكروثانية وهذا مستحب جدا

(4) مرشح ذو snubber للترددات العالية

الطريقة الرابعة هى وضع ما يسمى high frequency snubber كما هو موضح بشكل رقم 7
وتتكون من reactor بالتوازى مع مقاومة ومكثف توازى. ويكون زمن ارتفاع الجهد اكبر من 2 ميكروثانية ويكون اقصى تردد تقطيع ل PWM هو 3.75 KHz ولا يكون هناك حظر على طول الكابل

[Only Registered Users Can See Links] 
شكل رقم 6




ويمكن تلخيص فوائد الفلتر كما يلى

1- حماية المحرك من التأثير السئ لطول كابلات التوصيل
2- تقليل dv/dt للجهد على اطراف المحرك
3- اطالة عمر مكونات القدرة للانفرتر
4- تقليل ال harmonice
5- تقليل التيارات العالية الفجائية surge currents
6- تقليل درجة حرارة تشغيل المحرك
7- تحسين معامل قدرة تشغيل المحرك
*


----------



## عرفات عيد (24 فبراير 2010)

اريد رسم توضيحي للأنفيرتر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2010)

اخى 
فى المشاركات السابقة دائرتين


----------



## mido_fff (21 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mimmr (20 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## geohom (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا الشرح القيم


----------



## aleale (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه الدواءر


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا"


----------



## ابوعبو (16 مارس 2011)

المفيرتر الى من لديهي معلومات عن عملى الامفيرتر ان يرسلهالي هل نستطيع ان نقلل السرعه ونزيد عزم المحرك بي واسطة الامفيرتر وهل يتحمل ساعات عمل طويله ارجو الاجابه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2011)

الإنفيرتر كما سبق الشرح يأخذ مستمر ليعطى متردد لكن هناك أيضا المستخدم مع الموتورات وهو يسمر أيضا انفيرتر ولكنه يأخذ من المتردد فاز واحد للقدرات الصغيرة حتى 3 ك وات و 3فاز للقدرات الأكبر ليعطى 3 فاز متردد لتشغيل الموتورات بتردد يتراوح من نصف و حتى 200 ذ/ث أو أكثر وهو ذو تحكم آلى بميكرو كونتروللر لكى يضبط الخرج مع التردد حتى لا يحترق الموتور و يمكن برمجته لضبط معدل سرعة البدء و التوقف و الفرملة و عدة خواص أخرى لكنه أساسا لتغيير السرعة و ليس بديلا على حد علمى عن صندوق التروس الذى يعطى نسبة ثابتة لسرعات ثابة منخفضة كما كان سؤالك لى


----------



## حمدى حسين عثمان (26 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم هل موجود بالسوق اومن يقوم ببيع الانفرتر 500ًw او w1000 اشكر اهتممك لى بالرد حيث انى ارغب
فى شراء هذا النوع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مايو 2011)

نعم موجود بالسوق و أيضا هناك من يصنعه


----------



## حمدى حسين عثمان (26 مايو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> نعم موجود بالسوق و أيضا هناك من يصنعه




شكرا لكم على الرد الهندس ماجد 
ولكن اين اجدها وكم السعر وتحيتى لكم اخى الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مايو 2011)

فى باب اللوق و العتبة والسعر حسب القدرة و النوع ولد التصنيع
انفيرتر تغيير سرعة الموتور فى نجيب الريحانى


----------



## معاذفوزي (11 يوليو 2011)

تعيش وتسلم بس اطلب منك معلومات اكثر توضيح عن الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يوليو 2011)

ما نوع المعلومات التى تريدها؟؟


----------



## خالد هادى (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*
*​*عفوا ياسادة ارجو ان تفيدونى في الانفيرتر بكيفية عمله مع انواعه*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يناير 2012)

نوع يعطى موجة مربعة و نوع يعطى موجة جيبية
وهو ببساطة مذبذب يولد التردد المطلوب و محول لرفع أو خفض الجهد


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (12 يناير 2012)

*[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]




[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​





​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​*


----------

